# Philadelphia and surrounding areas



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi all,

HPK Properties, L.L.C. is looking for contractors for next season. 
If interested;
contact me at [email protected] with equipment type, salting capabilities and sidewalk labor capability, if any. Rates negotiable, Proof of liability/insurance would be required at beginning of season.

We're continually growing and will experience significant growth next season, due to additional clients requiring service.

Thanks,


----------



## 6spd5.9 (Dec 28, 2010)

JDF INC looking to take over the area located ib horsham trucks skidsteres dump truck with a salt sperader always make sure the lots are black when we leave 215-542-0554


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nothing like digging up a 7yr old thread though.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

jdilliplane1;1187138 said:


> Nothing like digging up a 7yr old thread though.


:laughing: Tell me about it. That's a lot of prsport thru old posts.


----------

